# Oliver Bowles



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2007)

Oliver Bowles, English Puritan (c. 1574 - 1644?) was one of the oldest members of the Westminster Assembly. He is known for his sermon 'Zeal for the House of God Quickened; or, a Sermon, preached before the assembly of lords, commons, and divines, at their solemn Fast, July 7th, 1643' and for a treatise on the pastoral ministry, _De Pastore Evangelico Tractatus_. This treatise is being translated by Jonathan B. Rockey and Philip Graham Ryken (see the table of contents here and a summary of the work as well as a biographical sketch by Philip G. Ryken may be found in _The Westminster Confession into the 21st Century_, Vol. 2). There is some uncertainty about the date of Bowles' death -- Benjamin Brook and Thomas Smith state that he died in 1674; but Ryken states that he died in 1644, and James Reid does not say.


----------

